# exotic mice



## cmullins (Sep 18, 2008)

hiya guys,

does anyone know of any good shop selling the following:

jerboa
spiny mice
african dwarf dormouse
african pygmy mouse
striped grass mouse
shaws jird

any help would be great

thanks
chris.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Look at Breeders or rescues, Pet shops are that good to be honest most of them are quantiy bred rather than quality.

What area are you from would help aswel otherwise youll end up getting shop names that are 200 miles away


----------



## cmullins (Sep 18, 2008)

im in wiltshire


----------

